
We Built an API for iMessage - rolstenhouse
https://usebalto.com/blog/balto-origin-story%20
======
_abhi
Just came across this. Quite cool - the premium communication hook could be a
pretty big pull.

I'm building a chat app that doesn't need phone numbers for communication and
I'd love to have a brief chat (email/text) if its ok with you. Just want to
get your thoughts on the problem since it's in a slightly similar space.

